# LotR Film Quotes



## Mark (Dec 31, 2004)

Now that all three of the Extended Editions are out, and people have had the chance to watch them, what is you single favorite quote from any of the movies?  I think I might still be partial to...

"Buckleberry Ferry!"

It's odd how much is conveyed about the situation in that one line, how well it is delivered, and how poetic the language is for such a short bit of dialogue.

How `bout you?


----------



## Wombat (Dec 31, 2004)

"My friends, you bow to no one."

Brings a tear to my eye everytime I hear it.

And of course...

"It comes in _pints_??"


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 31, 2004)

"Small chance of victory?  Certainty of Death?  What are we waiting for!"


----------



## Klaus (Dec 31, 2004)

"Nice, crispy bacon!"

Tha just cracks me up!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 31, 2004)

Wombat said:
			
		

> "It comes in _pints_??"




Either that, or "Dwarfs are natural sprinters! Very dangerous at short distances!"

*sigh* If only he'd started singing 'Gold, Gold, Gold!' during the drinking game in the RotK EE...


----------



## npiccini (Dec 31, 2004)

I really have to put in a vote for: "my friends....you bow to NOONE"

What a great line.  And of course any and every reference to "fat tricksey hobbitses"


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 31, 2004)

"I would have followed you to the end... my brother... my captain... my king."

One the most meaningful death scenes in movie history.


----------



## resistor (Dec 31, 2004)

Now that the Mouth of Sauron is back in and they believe Frodo to be dead,

"For Frodo..."

Right before Aragorn leads the charge at the Black Gate.

For some reason I also found Gollum's admission of his evil nature on Mt. Doom: "Smeagol lied!"  I was very impressed with how it was portrayed and delivered, just as I was with his entire character.


----------



## Turhan (Dec 31, 2004)

All of the above quotes are exceptional.  I however rather like one that is not in the movies.  In the FotR special material appendices is a bit of an interview with 'Merry' or 'Pippin' and they are talking of John Rhys Davies invitation to dine at a restaurant.  Davies orders for all, and though my quote is not verbatim, you get the point:
We'll have twelve fillets, and six lobster, a brace of pheasant, ...  Do you have partridge? - Bring the partridge!

I use that partridge line in any DnD game where I get the chance.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 31, 2004)

"That still only counts as one!"

-Hyp.


----------



## KenM (Dec 31, 2004)

Not sure if thei is the exact line, but when they are going in to see King Theoden and everyone else gives up all weapons. They try to take his staff.

  Gandalf: "You would'nt part and old man from his walking stick?"


----------



## Kesh (Dec 31, 2004)

npiccini said:
			
		

> I really have to put in a vote for: "my friends....you bow to NOONE""




Peter Noone?   

I'd say one of my favorites: "Great! ... Where are we going?"

That and the whole 'breakfast' bit.


----------



## shilsen (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll cheat a bit and use one delivered simultaneously by multiple voices - the Rohirrim shouting "Death!" as they charge the army of Mordor on the Pelennor.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 31, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "I would have followed you to the end... my brother... my captain... my king."




Much better than the original, pre-editing line: "I would have followed you to the end... my brother... my captain... mah mah my Sharona!"


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 31, 2004)

From the movies only (since my favorite quotes from the BOOK would take all night to transcribe):

 1. *"*[size=-1]*What about second breakfast?... and elevensies, luncheon, afternoon tea, dinner, supper? Do you think he knows about those?"*

 2. *"Death! Death! Death!"

*3. *"Smeagol lied."*

 4. *"And they *[orcs] *don't taste very good, do they precious?"*

 5. Last, but definitely not least: *"I bid you Stand, Men of the West!"*
 [/size]


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jan 1, 2005)

I don't remember the line from FotR, but with Elvish waybread, the hobbits listen to Legolas go on about how long it will sustain a man and when he leaves . . . "How many did you eat?"  "Three." and the bashful look of agreement exchanged.

No that you mention them, though, theese others are terrific, too.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jan 1, 2005)

*"PO-TA-TOES! Boil 'em, mash 'em, stick 'em in a stew."*


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jan 1, 2005)

Legolas: "Shall I describe it to you... or would you like me to find you a box?"

 Gimli's reaction to that line is priceless.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 1, 2005)

Gimli: "Don't tell the elf."

Aragorn: "..."


----------



## stevelabny (Jan 1, 2005)

theres tons. which is one of the main reasons why the movies are great.
everything is better when its quotable
but heres the best one

"Home is behind
The world ahead
And there are many paths to tread
Through shadow
To the edge of night
Until the stars are all alight
Mist and shadow
Cloud and shade
All shall fade
All shall fade"


----------



## Mark (Jan 1, 2005)

Lots of great quotes.  I wonder if everyone could give a favorite quote for each of the main characters?  (I'm not sure I could...)


I thought of another favorite of mine, too.


"If you want him; come and claim him!"


----------



## The Fool (Jan 4, 2005)

.

The Fool


----------



## David Howery (Jan 4, 2005)

any of Gimli's remarks about 'pointy eared elven princelings'....


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 5, 2005)

"The dwarf breathes so loud, we could have shot him in the dark."


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jan 5, 2005)

"I feel a slight tingling sensation..."

Oh, sorry. That's the worst line in the series.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 5, 2005)

"You smoke too much, Pippin"


----------



## Remathilis (Jan 5, 2005)

You'll need people of intelligence and character on this mission, quest, thing.

Your Friends are with you Aragorn. Lets hope They last the night.

Nice Hobbitis.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 6, 2005)

"Bilbo--have you been at the old Gaffer's ale?"
"No! Well, yes..."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 6, 2005)

"Fool of a Took!"


----------



## thalmin (Jan 6, 2005)

"I think I'm...quite ready for another adventure."


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 6, 2005)

I can tell you which quote I most _missed_ -- "Begone, foul dwimmerlaik!"

I can't remember the exact words (but I'll gladly type it up as if it's a quote anyway), but they were the same as in the book -- the last words Theoden to Eowyn spoke as he died "I go to my ancestors, in who's mighty company I shall no longer feel ashamed."


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jan 6, 2005)

The one that always makes me laugh is when Sam is saying the stew needs some "taters" and Gollum says: 

 "What's taters, precious?!?"

 Just the way he sounds so frightened when he says it cracks me up. Could be that my grandpa always used to call potatoes "taters". 

 All the other quotes are great though.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I can tell you which quote I most _missed_ -- "Begone, foul dwimmerlaik!"



oh, geez.

more dwimmerlaik references.

Actually, maybe you can help me:
What do you see in that word/phrase?

Because it sounds like the height of Tolkein geekiness to me.
When you say "Begone, foul dwimmerlaik", I hear "ridiculous-sounding, made-up dork-term."


----------



## Squire James (Jan 9, 2005)

"Begone, foul dwimmerlaik, lord of carrion!  Leave the dead in peace!"

Such a short phrase... wouldn't have taken more than a couple of seconds to satisfy the diehard fans.  At least throw us a bone to make up for "Go away, Sam!"

Another line that didn't make it:  "Come back, Saruman!  I did not give you leave to go."  I don't think this one even made the Extended Cut.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 10, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Because it sounds like the height of Tolkein geekiness to me.
> When you say "Begone, foul dwimmerlaik", I hear "ridiculous-sounding, made-up dork-term."




If you were a near and dear friend of mine, Reaper, I would threaten to stab you in the head and donate your liver to science. 

As you are not, I am content to think bad thoughts and glare at you over the internet  

EDIT: In my haste, I forgot the meat of my post. It's derived from an old English word that means "sorcery." Approximately, dwimmerlaik means wraith. As the Rohan tongue was supposed to be to Westron as English was to Old English, it's not surprising that Eowyn would use a term like that.


----------



## Storm Raven (Jan 10, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> oh, geez.
> 
> more dwimmerlaik references.
> 
> ...




An actual poetic turn of a phrase, as opposed to the entirely dull "I will kill you if you touch him!" line that could have been written for any of a dozen Swarzenegger movies.



> Because it sounds like the height of Tolkein geekiness to me.
> When you say "Begone, foul dwimmerlaik", I hear "ridiculous-sounding, made-up dork-term."




As opposed to "Old english term", but that just shows a lack of education comparable to Tolkien's.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 10, 2005)

I like the Orc quote, "Looks like meat's back on the menu, boys!" Great, great delivery.


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 10, 2005)

Storm Raven, reaper: That's enough. Back on topic, please.

As for quotes, I have to watch it again to get the exact quotes, but my heart breaks when Eowyn is comfrting Theoden as he dies, and he assures her that he is content knowing that he is now worthy of walking with his forefathers in the afterlife. Amazing moment.


----------



## Storm Raven (Jan 10, 2005)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> As for quotes, I have to watch it again to get the exact quotes, but my heart breaks when Eowyn is comfrting Theoden as he dies, and he assures her that he is content knowing that he is now worthy of walking with his forefathers in the afterlife. Amazing moment.




Theoden's line is almost a direct quote from the original text. In general, it seems as though the movie's dialogue is better the closer it is to the dialogue contained in the books, and has less power and impact whenever Boyens and Walsh go off on their own.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Jan 11, 2005)

"I wish I had a legion of dwarves.  Fully armed and _filthy_" - Gimli to Legolas

"You shall not pass!" - Gandalf on the Bridge of Kazad Dum

"A sword-day, a red-day and the sun rises!" Theoden to his Rohariim (especially now that the Gandalf/Witch King confrontation is back in where it belongs)

"He's a _villian_." - Sam to Frodo


----------



## Mark (Jan 11, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> "You shall not pass!" - Gandalf on the Bridge of Kazad Dum




Oh, yes.  And, "Fly, You Fools!"


----------



## Squire James (Jan 12, 2005)

I think the overall WORST quote of LoTR (still on topic, see?) is IMO the infamous, "Go away, Sam!"

When I heard that line in the movie theater, I immediately said (out loud), "What is Mr. Jackson SMOKING?"  It wasn't anything as benign as Longbottom Leaf, I can say that!


----------



## Mystery Man (Jan 12, 2005)

"I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."


----------



## Mystery Man (Jan 12, 2005)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> oh, geez.
> 
> more dwimmerlaik references.
> 
> ...




 It means "phantom".

   "Begone, foul Dwimmerlaik, lord of carrion! Leave the dead in peace!"

  A cold voice answered: "Come not between the Nazgûl and his prey! Or he will not slay thee in thee turn. He will bear thee away to the houses of lamentation, beyond all darkness, where thy flesh shall be devoured, and thy shrivelled mind be left naked to the lidless Eye." 

  A sword rang as it was drawn. "Do what you will; but I will hinder it, if I may." 

  "Hinder me? Thou fool. No living man may hinder me!" 

 Then Merry heard of all sounds in that hour the strangest. It seemed that Dernhelm laughed, and the clear voice was like the ring of steel. "But no living man am I! You look upon a woman. Éowyn I am, Éomund's daughter. You stand between me and my lord and kin. Begone, if you be not deathless! For living or dark undead, I will smite you, if you touch him." 
_- Eowyn defies the Witch King of Angmar


_


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, I was going to reply to reaper, but then I saw Eridanis' request, and I have to confess to being a bit baffled.  A discussion on the merits of a Tolkien quote is off topic on a thread about favorite Tolkien quotes?

Is this some new definition of topic that I haven't seen before?


----------



## Mystery Man (Jan 12, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, I was going to reply to reaper, but then I saw Eridanis' request, and I have to confess to being a bit baffled. A discussion on the merits of a Tolkien quote is off topic on a thread about favorite Tolkien quotes?
> 
> Is this some new definition of topic that I haven't seen before?




 Only one level in moderator...


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, I was going to reply to reaper, but then I saw Eridanis' request, and I have to confess to being a bit baffled.  A discussion on the merits of a Tolkien quote is off topic on a thread about favorite Tolkien quotes?
> 
> Is this some new definition of topic that I haven't seen before?



Ya, that kind of befuddled me, too, to be honest.
Kinda stops you in your tracks.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 14, 2005)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> Theoden's line is almost a direct quote from the original text. In general, it seems as though the movie's dialogue is better the closer it is to the dialogue contained in the books, and has less power and impact whenever Boyens and Walsh go off on their own.





as much as it pains me... and for those not in the know... Storm Raven and I have been at odds for years on multiple places on the net....

i completely agree with him.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't know the quote, but the "slo-mo" scene of Theoden dressing for the Battle of Helm's Deep, giving that speech always moved me.

Same with the scene of Faramir riding to battle while Pippin sings to Denethor was moving as well.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 14, 2005)

"Where is the horse and the rider?"

That's the start of Theodens monologue in TTT.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 15, 2005)

“Fool of a Took.”
-Gandalf

“Aagh!”
-Any number of orcs.

“We’re not in decent places!”
- Smeagul/Gollum (Something I think of every time I come in here)

“Clever hobbits to CLIMB SO HIGH!”
- Smeagul/Gollum (Something I think of every time I climb the stairs)

“Smeagul lied.”
- Smeagul/Gollum (Something I think of every time I talk to a chick)

“…a day when the age of men comes crashing down. But it is not this day!”
-Aragon


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Jan 15, 2005)

Oh!  Theoden again

"Now for wrath!  Now for ruin!  And a red dawn!" *charges*


----------



## AelyaShade (Jan 15, 2005)

-From FotR: " It is a strange fate that we should suffer so much fear and doubt over so small a thing." (Boromir)

-From TTT: "He was twitching because he's got my axe buried in his nervous system!" (Gimli)

-From RotK: "I am no man." (Eowyn)


----------



## Brakkart (Jan 15, 2005)

My favourites:

Gandalf: Theoden, King, fights alone.
Eomer: No, never alone. Rohirrim!! TO THE KING!! (Cue one of the most awesome cavalry charges ever seen on the big screen)

Witchking: Do not come between a Nazgul and his prey.

Arwen: What's this? A Ranger caught off his guard?

Sam: I can't carry it for you. But I can carry you!

Elrond: I was there when the strength of men failed.

Gimli: What's this? An elf hurries underground while a dwarf fears not. Awww I'd never hear the end of it!

Aragorn: Men of Gondor, of Rohan. I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me.

Theoden: Forth Eolingas!!

And lastly, not a quote as words are not needed. The look on Grima's face when he sees Saruman's army assembled at Isengard and realises the full scale of the treachery he has entered into.


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> Sam: I can't carry it for you. But I can carry you!




That was a particularly big moment, wasn't it?


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 16, 2005)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> Arwen: What's this? A Ranger caught off his guard?





NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------

